# Two backstops - catch boxes



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

There have been quite a few ideas posted concerning catch boxes or backstops for slingshot shooting. The topic seems to reappear with some regularity. I thought I would share a couple of ideas that I have been using for some time. Rather than write up a long description and take a bunch of photos, I thought I would make a video about them since the weather is so lousy today. I use these for indoor shooting, as well as outdoor shooting, as both are quite portable.






Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Very good video! You were right to do video over a photo and a description. On another topic...I like that banjo!  my wife gave me a Goodtime from Deering for last Christmas!


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks, Charles. I was going to made a few for some slingshot shooting I'll be doing with a youth group and that second one looks like exactly what I need.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you, Charles. That was a very informative video. I have been using one that pawpawsailor sent me, when I use one...

It's just a rod with a sailcloth pocket hanging from it with a cord to stake off the front end. I call it the Sail Catcher........ in the Rye.

When I get to making a new one I will certainly give yours a go.

I had a large poodle (84lbs) named Captain. Your dog is big too. Is it all poodle?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments, guys. My current preference is for the clam shell design, because it is so easy to set up, move, and store. And if you wanted it all to go into the rough tote box, you would just have to cut those dowels to length and use a pvc connector to reassemble them.

As for the banjo ... well, it is a monument to my musical inability. I found it cheap at an auction because it had no bridge nor strings. But those deficiencies were easily remedied. I took a few lessons on it, but just did not click. I played mando-cello for the Victoria Mandolin Orchestra for about 10 years, but was always lousy. Now I play sub-bass recorder with a few friends.

Zulus is 100% registered Airedale, but he is much bigger than the breed standard. The standard calls for males to be 75 pounds maximum, and he weighs 110-115 pounds. His shoulder comes to the top of your dining room table. I got him at 6 weeks of age from a breeder in Washington State who has been breeding them for years for predator control on the prairies ... bears, cougars, wolves, coyotes, wild hogs. Zulu loves people and little dogs, but anything half his size or larger and he wants to go for it. He is a great pal.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Zulus is a good looking dog. Are they "hypoallergenic" like the poodle is purported to be?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> Zulus is a good looking dog. Are they "hypoallergenic" like the poodle is purported to be?


I do not believe he is hypollergenic. He sheds like crazy. And give how hairy the two of us are, my house has been declared a national dust bunny preserve!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Mine too.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great vid, Charles! I love your Clamshell design. It never occurred to me to use 3 legs, I'm slow like that. Great dog, too!


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Really, really appreciate these videos. I like your sandwich board design idea, utilizing both PVC and wooden dowel. I had not considered that the PVC might shatter when hit. More good points for me to keep in mind. Thank you!

I THINK I've decided I'm going to need two different types. (1) A portable PVC unit for indoors/backyard use. (2) I'm also very much enchanted with PawPawSailor's post regarding the Sunbrella one he designed. I need something *very lightweight,* that I can take down, roll up quickly and tuck into a backpack. And every ounce counts of course when you're already carrying food, shelter and misc gear. The only problem is hanging it and stabilizing it. No way am I letting projectiles anywhere near my trekking poles 

Sooo... I'm still thinking about all that so that I'm not wasting time and resources. In fact, I dreamed about slingshots last night. This is turning out to be serious stuff for me--apparently. *I'm not right in the head!*

LOVE THAT DOG! The banjo too. My granddad is a banjo man.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for the great ideas Charles. Really a great video!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

They use the large size Airedales in southwest USA when hunting mountain lions. They are run with the hounds and are one of the most fierce and brave dogs there is. It is one of my favorite breeds. They are extremely loyal and will defend a family to the death. They are also a great kids dog. Another breed that I like is a Wire Haired Fox Terrier. Here is a picture of mine with my kids about 50 years ago. -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Video was surely the way to go, Charles. I might give the sandwich board a go. Main thing I learned is that you can shatter the pvc with the errant shots -- puts a few of my plans to rest. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Well done! I'll be making trip to the local diy center. And it's good to hear the voice that goes with the face/name.

Aren't those terriers the bestest? At one time we had 3 wft's living with us. That was a bit too much.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Once again, guys, thanks for all the kind comments. I did want to say a word or two about backstop material. I like to shoot with what I hunt with. And these days I hunt with my cylindrical hunting slugs.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13778-cast-hunting-ammo-with-simple-wooden-mold/

These things tumble in flight, which does not affect their accuracy at slingshot ranges. But because of their shape, they always hit with an edge ... that is a good thing for shooting game, but it is tough on backstops. That heavy denim canvas stands up very well to these slugs. But T shirts, cotton work shirts, etc. are quickly shredded by them. However, the lighter material works well for ball ammo, as it does not cut the fabric. So if you are going to be shooting those hunting slugs, you need to be sure to hang at leas 2 shirts and be prepared to change the shirt in front fairly often.

Tex, I really like fox terriers too. My preference is for larger dogs, but I often thought that if I had to move into a condo where large dogs are not permitted, then I would go for a fox terrier.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I like the lightweight design of these catch boxes. I might try some old broom sticks and mop handles to make the frame. The PVC junctions are a great idea.

My indoor trap is currently a couple of t-shirts stapled to the front of an old table in my basement. Behind the t-shirts I have an old leather skirt that my wife gave me. You can sometimes get old leather skirts or jackets from the restores (Sally Ann, Good Will, etc). They work great for the last layer.

Thanks,

Northerner


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

I just may have to give that sandwich board style one a try Charles.

Thanks so much for the video.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I like the lightweight design of these catch boxes. I might try some old broom sticks and mop handles to make the frame. The PVC junctions are a great idea.
> 
> My indoor trap is currently a couple of t-shirts stapled to the front of an old table in my basement. Behind the t-shirts I have an old leather skirt that my wife gave me. You can sometimes get old leather skirts or jackets from the restores (Sally Ann, Good Will, etc). They work great for the last layer.
> 
> ...


Having some tough material behind the lighter weight stuff is always a good safety precaution.

If you can get broomsticks or mop handles that are large enough diameter, they should work fine for the frame. The ones I have are a bit too small for 3/4 inch pvc pipe fittings. But it is worthwhile checking your local building supply store to see if there is a size of fittings that would work well with the doweling you have on hand.



Incomudro said:


> I just may have to give that sandwich board style one a try Charles.
> 
> Thanks so much for the video.


That sandwich board style is nice and light to move and to store. I like it a lot.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Theres a real dog for you 

Loyal and can catch you your dinner haha.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hmmm ... around here that would be prime cougar bait!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Have to catch it first


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Banjo pluckin..slingshot shootin..all in the company of a loving friend. What more could a man want? My Dad was a musician and taught me to play the mandolin when I was a youngster. After many years I picked up a 5 string banjo and had some basic success, and am now shooting slingshots and bows and arrows. The only constant that was present was always the company of at least one good dog. All dogs are great, it's just that every once in awhile you find one that is better.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep, each type of dog has its own uses. Whippets are great in open country for small game. Other breeds are better suited to bigger game and heavy bush. And some seem to be suited to the role of dust mops!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

The top one is a small lurcher...bottom is a whippet.

Whippets are perfect for small game, in built up areas due to their astonishing 'off the mark' pace and agility. Have been know to take medium game and are good for open land....but lack the top end pace.

The lurcher is no good in built up areas as she has no brakes and its agile enough to dodge in and out of trees. She is very quick and good for open ground, great stamina and great pace.


----------

